# Beech table



## Guest (15 Jan 2004)

I'm making a small occasional table in beech. Has anyone any suggestions regarding a suitable finish?


----------



## Adam (15 Jan 2004)

Danish Oil?


----------



## frank (15 Jan 2004)

colron refined beeswax natural i have used it on beech bedside cabs and a king size bed the boss loves it  try some on a bit of scrap beech.


----------



## sawdustalley (15 Jan 2004)

My favorite - Organoil


----------



## Gill (15 Jan 2004)

Nobody's in favour of Formica then?

:wink:  

Yours

Gill (ducking and skedaddling off to the bomb shelter yet again)


----------



## Alf (15 Jan 2004)

Liberon Finishing Oil always finds favour round here; made a lovely job of the beech window cills. 

Gill, tsk tsk... Don't you _ever_ tire of that bunker? :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Guest (15 Jan 2004)

Thanks all. As I have both beeswax and Danish oil I'll try them both on a piece of scrap to see which the Gorgon prefers


----------

